# Anyone run feniex cannons?



## orinicklawncare (Nov 10, 2011)

Im looking to strobe out my new truck, on my old one I had visor light and whelen strobes. I am going to run atomic led cab lights ( I couldn't stand the flashback from the visor) and have been hearing some good things about the cannons.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Cannons are led, not strobe.


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Cannons are great have them in my 450 and love them.


----------



## orinicklawncare (Nov 10, 2011)

SnowGuy73;1777532 said:


> Cannons are led, not strobe.


Really? I wasn't aware of that.


----------



## orinicklawncare (Nov 10, 2011)

R&R Yard Design;1777750 said:


> Cannons are great have them in my 450 and love them.


Are they very bright during the day? I was going to get the Vertexs when I was doing my past truck, but they seemed to get washed out in the daylight.


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

I have vertex in one of my chevys and they do OK. Its a 97 so the backs are bright due being a small housing the fronts are so so in the day time. Now the cannons are very bright night and day at night I have a 100 ohm resistor in line to dim them down in the front. Day time holy crap I was blown away with them the first time I turned them on. I will tell you but on sunglasses when you are setting the pattern.


----------



## AintNoFun (Nov 26, 2003)

they are bright, but I had 180w strobes in my last truck and they were brighter than the leds... but the cannons are much cleaner looking and nicer at night...


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

The cannons are impressive for sure. I put them for reverse/strobe and they work extremely well for both jobs.


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Cannons are very good light. If you want to save a bit our EHAW92 kits a bit less as it uses one flasher so easier to install. Cannons do run a bit hot but does not seem to pose any issues. Whelen Vertex are also a very good hide a way.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Strobesnmore;1778459 said:


> Cannons are very good light. If you want to save a bit our EHAW92 kits a bit less as it uses one flasher so easier to install. Cannons do run a bit hot but does not seem to pose any issues. Whelen Vertex are also a very good hide a way.


I will say snm lights a very bright, just installed 2 Amber in the front lights. With these lights could you hook the steady burn wire up to running lights or reverse lights no problem?


----------



## orinicklawncare (Nov 10, 2011)

durafish;1778514 said:


> I will say snm lights a very bright, just installed 2 Amber in the front lights. With these lights could you hook the steady burn wire up to running lights or reverse lights no problem?


The cannons you can, and I think you can. If you have it on steady burn with a flash controller and a relay.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2014)

orinicklawncare;1777779 said:


> Are they very bright during the day? I was going to get the Vertexs when I was doing my past truck, but they seemed to get washed out in the daylight.


That's because the Vertexes only have 6-LEDs. The Cannons have 12-LEDs and you will have no problem being seen day or night. Even if you run only 6 of the Cannon LEDs, it's going to be brighter than the Vertex. For the pricepoint, the Cannons cannot be beaten. Feniex will also be releasing a 3-mode Cannon in about a month or so Thumbs Up

We've sold and installed hundreds of the Cannons, and have had ZERO complaints about the brightness or anything else about the lights.


----------



## orinicklawncare (Nov 10, 2011)

[email protected];1779918 said:


> That's because the Vertexes only have 6-LEDs. The Cannons have 12-LEDs and you will have no problem being seen day or night. Even if you run only 6 of the Cannon LEDs, it's going to be brighter than the Vertex. For the pricepoint, the Cannons cannot be beaten. Feniex will also be releasing a 3-mode Cannon in about a month or so Thumbs Up
> 
> We've sold and installed hundreds of the Cannons, and have had ZERO complaints about the brightness or anything else about the lights.


What are the 3 mode?


----------



## JBano13 (Dec 11, 2009)

Three modes basically means three triggers. For example 1 mode could be warning, mode 2 could be a steady burn for parking lights, and mode 3 could be your turn signal.


----------



## JBano13 (Dec 11, 2009)

Incase anyone was wondering, the three mode cannons have started shipping out.


----------

